# Bells on a goat?



## Lil Chickie Mama

I know Hoegger sells goat bells, but I was wondering if anyone here put's bells on their goats.  I already bought 3 bells from TSC for the girls I'll get, but it was an impulse buy  My girls aren't too far from my house and they don't have a huge area or anything, but I thought I'd like to hear the bells when they are playing.  (We'll see how long it takes to get annoying  )  Does anyone else put bells on and if so, why?  I'm just curious


----------



## Roll farms

I put them on....then the ones that didn't get lost / removed by others, were taken off by me...it does get a bit annoying after a while.


----------



## freemotion

A few years ago I thought it would be cute.  It was.  Until Rose got her bell caught in the fence and was "tied" to the fence for who-knows-how-long in the hot sun.  No more bells here.

I found the bell recently and put it on my new, young, energetic dog when I take him for walks and let him go off-leash.  This way I can hear where he is when he runs through the brush, and when his whiteness makes him disappear against the snow.  Last week, he went into the trees with the bell, and came out without it.

Sigh.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

My former boss gave me a gorgeous bell for my wether (sheep) as a college graduation gift.  It's old, and has a beautiful clear tone.  I put it on Eli, and it came right back off only a few minutes later.  That thing was SO annoying.  I can't imagine how he felt if it annoyed the heck outta me and I wasn't the one wearing it.    So now it's hanging on a collar on a nail in the barn.


----------



## Ariel301

I haven't used them yet, but want to get a couple for two goats that I have who tend to disappear while I'm hiking with them. Their colors match the landscape so well that if they stop moving somewhere in the brush, I can't see them! They won't stay on in the pens though, because I know the goats would take them off. I had nice name tags made for them all when I got them, with my address and phone number in case they got loose, and they lasted less than a week.


----------



## annanicole18

my buck has a little bell that way i can hear him sneak up on me lol he can have a mean streak on rare occasions and it isn't really that annoying or loud


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I had nice name tags made for them all when I got them, with my address and phone number in case they got loose, and they lasted less than a week.


Eek, I was too embarassed to ask about this but now I know my answer on the tags...save the money   Well, I already have the bells so we'll see how long they last.  Thanks all for sharing your experiences.


----------



## RockyToggRanch

Instead of nametags, I bought them each a nice leather collar and burned their names into each collar with a wood burning tool. 
Toggs they looked identical when I got them. I've since learned to tell them apart. Now with all 3 bred, I'm thinking about color coding the kids, but I'm not totally comfortable with collars for them.
Maybe nail polish? or a thin yarn collar that would break easier if caught up?

sorry, didn't mean to butt in.

eta...they'll be tattooed, but I want to know whos who from accross the stall.


----------



## Ariel301

RockyTogg, we color code collar our kids, because our does have a problem with sharing them back and forth. I know whose kids are whose, but the rest of the family has trouble remembering or telling them apart sometimes.  The kids get nylon cat collars in matching colors to mom's. They are the kind with the little elastic safety loop in them so that if they are caught they will break. I also keep them a little loose so that in an emergency they can also pull off over the head, but not loose enough to get a hoof in there. We buy them at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## RockyToggRanch

That's awesome! I was just looking at small nylon collars today at the dollar store. I'll do the cat collars...great idea. Thanks


----------

